# surf trout



## soakinlines (Aug 11, 2014)

what are trout hitting in the surf heading to matagorda friday


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

If they are there, they are always hitting croaker:brew2:
Best of luck. My first surf trip this year was subpar to say the least.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

They weren't hitting anything I threw at them there yesterday. Water looked like chocolate milk. Mudline ended about 400 yards out.

There were tons of mullet stacked up in the first gut along with lots of crabs. When it does finally clear up it should be REAL good.


----------

